# Building a colony



## bunnychild (Sep 4, 2013)

*This is not a discussion about whither or not rabbit colonies are a good idea. This is an inquiry about how to build strong, safe enclosures*

I have been interested in rabbit colonies for quite a while now. I had never done it before because I had small rabbits. Now I have french lops and as I am breeding them for meat pens I wanted to raise them more like free range. I haven't decided yet whither I will do this but I wanted to research this first.
I plan on having just one breeding buck and he will be separate from the does. I think 2-3 does per pen would be best. 
Here are my current questions:
1. What is best for building strong pens?
2. Where should I build the enclosures?
3. When the kits are weaned should they go to a new pen or can they stay in a large pen with the mothers?
4. How big should the pens be?
5. What should I do for shelters?
6. Should I build a cover for the pens?

Thank you for the help.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Sep 5, 2013)

I haven't tried a colony situation before, so my recommendations are based more on general rabbit keeping than experience with colonies in particular.

I would build the pen out of wood and wire, as is standard with rabbit enclosures. It's best to include some kind of "hidey box" or somewhere they can go if they feel threatened. Build the pen somewhere with shade, out of direct sunlight. It's possible to put smaller pens on wheels so you can move them around (like chicken tractors), but Frenchie pens would be so large that I'm not sure if that would work. Be sure to bury wire several feet down to avoid them digging out.

What is the standard cage size for FL? I'd probably triple that space, per rabbit, for the number you plan to put in the pen. From what I understand, they need extra space in a colony situation to avoid territorial or hormonal altercations.

For shelter, you could either build some boxes or buy something (dog houses?) I wouldn't build these into the pen. If you leave them free, you can move them around so they don't kill the grass. Or if the rabbits use them as a bathroom, you can move them around to avoid manure building up.

There should be a cover for at least part of the pen to block sunlight. A simple tarp would probably work. Again, that way you can move it around as needed.

I'm not sure about kits living with mothers.

Hopefully this helps a little bit!


----------

